# Pregnant Cat advice please



## mishamoomoo (May 13, 2013)

Hi I have recently adpoted a 15 month old cat and she is hugely pregnant, she looks like she has swallowed a barrell the poor thing. Her nipples have lost fur around them and she just eats and sleeps now. I have been feeling the kittens move for about 2 weeks now and actually seeing them move for the last 4 days. I have no idea when she mated because she was already pregnant when I got her. Do you have any advice on how to tell when she is due? Also when she has the kittens I have read that they should be wormed at 2 weeks, what is the best product for this because I usually use Drontal on my older cats but it says not suitable for under 8 weeks. 

She will be spayed as soon as the kittens leave.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi.
You can see and feel kittens move at 7 weeks pregnant so if you have felt this for 2 weeks she is very near her due date so be prepared for kittens anytime.
Worming kittens you can use panacur from 2 weeks old, comes in liquid or paste.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I always feel kittens moving for longer than 2 weeks, but it is a rough guide on when she may be due.

Over here kittens aren't wormed until 6 weeks.


----------



## mishamoomoo (May 13, 2013)

Shes been really restless all night and has just started having contractions


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice if you have a daytime birth. Hope all goes well.


----------



## mishamoomoo (May 13, 2013)

Thanks, shes in her box an doesn't seem to want me so ill just sit quietly an watch. Is there a rough time scale from when the contractions start?


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry, not got much advice but good luck with the birth. I do know it's 20mins max of pushing then you need to phone the vet. Think contractions can go on for a while sometimes.

I used panacur paste with my kittens at 3 weeks but i found it quite hard to get the correct amount out the tube. Going to get the liquid for their next load of wormer


----------



## mishamoomoo (May 13, 2013)

She had one about an hour ago, how long is normally between kittens?


----------



## mishamoomoo (May 13, 2013)

Help, she hadn't eaten the placenta its still attached to baby


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How long has the kitten been attached to the placenta, put kitten near mums mouth to see if she will chew the cord.


----------



## mishamoomoo (May 13, 2013)

Just over an hour, mum licked the placenta clean then went to sleep, had another baby and ate that placenta fine


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Separate the placenta from the baby by ripping the cord with your fingers about 2 inches away from the baby, then press the ends of the cord REALLY hard with your fingers to seal the ends. It doesn't matter if she doesn't eat the placenta, nice if she does, just make sure each kittens comes out with one.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol I read the first post and was just going to reply with; my girl plucked the fur from round her pipples in the last few days ...

Hope it's going well, good luck you're going to need it.


----------



## mishamoomoo (May 13, 2013)

Thanks I removed the placenta as you said. She has 2 babies and its been nearly 3 hours since the last one, is she likely to have any more now?


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Have a feel at her tummy. You will be able to feel if there's any more in there


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

You need to stand mum up and see if you can feel more lumps,its not unheard of for some cats to go 12 hours or more between the first set of kittens and the next,they have two horns kittens on one side are born then the other side usually.

If shes relaxed and content I wouldn't worry its if she pushing and pushing and nothing been born where you would need to get vet help.

I would weigh the new kits so you know if they are gaining,weigh at same time each day.Kittens should weigh around 100g when born.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Weigh in grams if at all possible. They usually gain 10+ grams each day, which is a fraction of an ounce. Not gaining or even losing a little is common in the first day or two.


----------



## mishamoomoo (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the help, few panic attacks there and I can safely say I wont be doing that again. She had 3 beautiful tabbys.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations on three babies  would love to see some pictures


----------



## mishamoomoo (May 13, 2013)

Not sure how to show photos but here goes


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

mishamoomoo said:


> Not sure how to show photos but here goes


Looks like you got a blue tabby in there will be very pretty.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Super cute!


----------



## mishamoomoo (May 13, 2013)

Can anyone tell what sex they are please or are they too young to tell


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

1-boy
2-girl

think I got this one bagged peeps


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

first pic is a boy but i cant quite make out the 2nd kitten.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad we agree on the first pic  2nd pic i will agree with wlbsh.


----------



## mishamoomoo (May 13, 2013)

Thanks. Quick question though, I was told if a cat had black and ginger on it then it would be a girl, is this not true?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

mishamoomoo said:


> Thanks. Quick question though, I was told if a cat had black and ginger on it then it would be a girl, is this not true?


yes a tortie would be a girl pop up a pic we will see if shes tortie.

male torties and more rare,But not unheard of.


----------



## mishamoomoo (May 13, 2013)

This is the one. Only slightly ginger so im unsure coz its nothing like my adult tortie


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Brown tabby not tortie. pic 1 boy, pic two girl.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> 1-boy
> 2-girl


yep 

Easiest to tell at birth I find.



mishamoomoo said:


> This is the one. Only slightly ginger so im unsure coz its nothing like my adult tortie


Brown tabbies have various shades, from black to reddish brown, and varying browns in between.


----------

